# A moral good



## TraductoraPobleSec

Perdoneu si us faig una pregunta una mica beneita, però és que al final una dubta de tot (i més estant d'allò més cansada...)

A vosaltres us sona bé "bé moral" com a traducció de "a moral good"? El context és el següent:

"They claimed that evolutionary competition yielded come races to rule and take forward progress, and others to be domesticated or eliminated through varied atrocious acts. Darwin saw this as a fact of life, *not a moral good*."

És que em sona estrany, tot i que de vegades les coses ens acaben sonant estranyes perquè hi donem massa voltes, no?

A veure quina és la vostra opinió!


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Hola Traductora i hola a tots!
Lògicament jo no puc respondre a aquesta pregunta, perquè això requereix un coneixement del català que jo no tinc.
Però vaig llegir la frase en anglès i no em quedava clara, fins que m'he adonat que potser hi ha una falta que podria posar dificultats en la comprensió del text.
M'explico:




> "They claimed that evolutionary competition yielded come (no seria "some"?) races to rule and take forward progress, and others to be domesticated or eliminated through varied atrocious acts. Darwin saw this as a fact of life, *not a moral good*."


 
A reveure!

PS no sé com ho traduiria a l'italià, però crec que potser utilitzaríem una perífrasi: "un qualcosa di moralmente positivo", "un fatto moralmente positivo", "una cosa auspicabile dal punto di vista morale".
Boh, non lo so, però in italiano "bene morale" sembra più una cosa del linguaggio economico.
Ripeto, non sono un esperto dunque non seguire troppo i miei consigli...
(Ho sento per l'italià però no sé dir coses massa complicades en català...)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

DrLindenbrock said:


> Hola Traductora i hola a tots!
> Lògicament jo no puc respondre a aquesta pregunta, perquè això requereix un coneixement del català que jo no tinc.
> Però vaig llegir he llegit la frase en anglès i no em quedava m'ha quedat clara, fins que m'he adonat que potser hi ha una falta que podria posar dificultats en la comprensió del text.


 
Guarda, anche in catalano sembra di avere questa sfumatura... M'agrada la lectura que en fas en italià, o sigui que potser m'inspiro a partir de les teves idees... 

Grazie, dottore! E salutami l'Umbria  Excel·lentíssim, el teu català!


----------



## miqlangl

Hola traductora,

realment és una expressió difícil de traduir, però 'bé moral' no sona gens bé. Referint-nos al text, ja que parla d'evolució de les espècies, jo ho interpreto més com a 'conducta moral'. 

espero haver ajudat. Fins la propera.


----------



## Tige

Què et sembla "imperatiu moral"?
L'expressió és prou més habitual que "bé moral" i es pot entendre en el context teu com a "principi d'actuació". No sé si és forçar massa la traducció, però jo trobo que és més clara...
Salutacions urbi et orbe...


----------



## chics

Hola! Jo ho entenc com una _qüestió moral_ (no s'hi fica en si és negatiu o possitiu). Una decisió, comportament, conducta, etc. moral, alguna cosa que expressi que hi ha una elecció i que és pren moralment (ètica, societat, etc.).


----------



## brau

chics said:


> Hola! Jo ho entenc com una _qüestió moral_ (no s'hi fica en si és negatiu o possitiu). Una decisió, comportament, conducta, etc. moral, alguna cosa que expressi que hi ha una elecció i que és pren moralment (ètica, societat, etc.).



Jo també ho havia interpretat així.


----------



## ampurdan

Jo crec que sí que es pot dir "un bé moral", clar que no forma part del llenguatge quotidià, però aquells que parlen en termes filosòfics, ètics, religiosos, jurídics i, potser com deia Dr. Lindenbrock, econòmics sí que la fan servir. Per exemple, en dret penal es parla que es protegeix un "bé jurídic". El "bé jurídic" és una cosa que qualifiquem com bona i que les lleis protegeixen. El "bé moral" és el mateix, però sense considerar la protecció de les lleis, sino consideracions purament ètiques. Feu una recerca al google amb l'expressió "un bé moral" així, entre cometes.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

No us he contestat perquè encara estic reflexionant sobre la qüestió. De fet, tot just acabo de començar la traducció... No patiu, que sens dubte us informaré de la tria definitiva!


----------



## brau

ampurdan said:


> Jo crec que sí que es pot dir "un bé moral", clar que no forma part del llenguatge quotidià, però aquells que parlen en termes filosòfics, ètics, religiosos, jurídics i, potser com deia Dr. Lindenbrock, econòmics sí que la fan servir. Per exemple, en dret penal es parla que es protegeix un "bé jurídic". El "bé jurídic" és una cosa que qualifiquem com bona i que les lleis protegeixen. El "bé moral" és el mateix, però sense considerar la protecció de les lleis, sino consideracions purament ètiques. Feu una recerca al google amb l'expressió "un bé moral" així, entre cometes.



Si, però a mi em dóna la sensació que "un bé moral" conté una connotació de bondat que no és el que Darwin volia dir amb "good", per això crec que les opcions que ha donat chics serien les més adequades. Clar que és només la meua interpretació.


----------



## ernest_

chics said:


> Hola! Jo ho entenc com una _qüestió moral_ (no s'hi fica en si és negatiu o possitiu).



Jo també havia pensat qüestió moral.


----------



## ajohan

Totalment d'acord amb ampurdan. El 'good' aquí és el mateix 'good' que quan ens referim a les mercancies (que són bens) i com diu ell, en filosofia es fa servir.
I un altre error al original "*m*ake forward progress". De tota manera, es podria traduir per una paraula (progressar).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Thank you, guys, tindré en compte totes les vostres consideracions: I should hire you all (outsource?)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Nois i noies: després d'estudiar bé el context, al final compro "qüestió moral". Quants de doblers, Chics i Ernest?


----------



## ampurdan

Doncs, honestament, crec que en aquest cas, t'has equivocat de venedor.

M'ho he mirat i ja entenc la objecció que l'Ernest, la Chics i tu teniu cap a "bé moral". Us sembla que "la llei del més fort/apte" no pot ser en cap cas un "bé moral", en tot cas hauria de ser un "mal moral" i preferiu deixar-ho com a "qüestió moral". Em fa l'efecte que l'autor vol dir que s'ha fet una interpretació de Darwin com si la "llei del més fort/apte" fos quelcom desitjable èticament, un bé moral (per exemple, no m'estranyaria que els científics nazis fessin aquesta interpretació), però en realitat, ell només descrivia una llei de la naturalesa, un fet de la vida.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

M'ho tornaré a mirar, Ampurdan, m'ho tornaré a mirar... Us dic alguna cosa en acabat...


----------



## chics

ampurdan said:


> M'ho he mirat i ja entenc la objecció que l'Ernest, la Chics i tu teniu cap a "bé moral". Us sembla que "la llei del més fort/apte" no pot ser en cap cas un "bé moral", en tot cas hauria de ser un "mal moral" i preferiu deixar-ho com a "qüestió moral".
> 
> Em fa l'efecte que l'autor vol dir que s'ha fet una interpretació de Darwin com si la "llei del més fort/apte" fos quelcom desitjable èticament, un bé moral (per exemple, no m'estranyaria que els científics nazis fessin aquesta interpretació), però en realitat, ell només descrivia una llei de la naturalesa, un fet de la vida.


 
Hola Ampurdan,
jo també entenc que ell descrivia fets de la naturalesa...  per això entenc "bé" en el sentit de _mercaderia_, de _cosa pertanyent a_, no en el sentit de _cosa bona_. Ni dolenta. Pot considerar-se una virtut per a la supervivència, però no em sembla que digui això en aquesta frase.


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Perdoneu si us faig una pregunta una mica beneita, però és que al final una dubta de tot (i més estant d'allò més cansada...)
> 
> A vosaltres us sona bé "bé moral" com a traducció de "a moral good"? El context és el següent:
> 
> "They claimed that evolutionary competition yielded come races to rule and take forward progress, and others to be domesticated or eliminated through varied atrocious acts. Darwin saw this as a fact of life, *not a moral good*."
> 
> És que em sona estrany, tot i que de vegades les coses ens acaben sonant estranyes perquè hi donem massa voltes, no?
> 
> A veure quina és la vostra opinió!




Well, remember you are translating something false.  I doubt Darwin saw "some races ruling and others being domesticated or eliminated through varied atrocious acts" as a fact of life. So he obviously didn't see it as a moral good either. 

It's kind of tricky translating what you know is false.


----------

